# Pinout for the oil level sensor (3 pins only 2 wires)



## Mawrick (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm working on a Passat 1.4 TSI for a friend of mine, which have ripped off the wiring of the oil level sensor - and someone else thought it was a good plan to take of the connector and throw away the wiring part still connected to the sensor.

I had some other connector with wiring laying around and tried to hook it up, but a bit unsure if it might be wrongly wired or if the sensor itself is damaged.

Anyone know what the pinout should be


----------

